# 1/8'' vs. 1/4'' -- sound quality difference?



## MikeJ138

Hello all,

 Strange question. I am looking into buying a Little Dot MK I+ and was looking at some pics and I see that they have 1/8'' headphone outputs. Maybe it is just me but I prefer the 1/4'' plug output to my headphones. Just seems beefier and sturdier. 

Welcome to Audiophilechina

 Does anyone else have any impressions? Does this even matter or am I just being paranoid? Any difference in sound quality or anything? Power loss or less power being able to run through?

 My ultimate goal is to get an amp that will connect my Playstation 1 to my AKG k701's for bedside listening at night. Any other recommendations are welcome of course.


----------



## Lil' Knight

lol, I doubt if anyone can tell the difference between them. Biggest difference is portability.


----------



## El_Doug

if youre using an adapter, i suppose it could be argued that the extra imperfect pressure connection could regrade quality

 otherwise, imho, an unbalanced connection is an unbalanced connection


----------



## Young Spade

Doesn't matter.


----------



## sahwnfras

Doesnt matter, but if you are using an adaptor it will degrade the signal (very very minimal)


----------



## moogoob

Only problem I can see (if you use a good adapter like the Grado one) is that mini jacks are easier to damage (according to what I overread Tyll saying on the Headroom sponsor board), the 1/4" ones are sturdier.

 Still, a good adapter shouldn't make a negative difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the jacks in my system (inputs/outputs too) are minis.


----------



## nauxolo (Feb 19, 2018)

The lowly soil can't separate the concept.


----------



## grawk

The problem with 1/4" to 1/8" adapters is the stress they put on the 1/8" jack. That's why grado and senn adapters have cable in between, so the strain is reduced.


----------



## nauxolo (Feb 19, 2018)

Is the radiate comparison better than the shirt?


----------



## MikeJ138

Thanks for the insight. Someone did read it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is true that connections make a noticeable difference then. Higher quality adapters would make a better sounding rig. But i would say, if you can avoid it, just use 1/4'' plug at all times and dont adapt to 1/8'' plug.


----------



## apatN

If you mean interconnects by 'connections', then yes. They make a difference.

 Anyway I would get myself a little adapter *WITH A CABLE*. You'll put a lot of stress on the little sockets with an adapter.


----------

